# Hi from Portugal!



## pmoreira (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello all!

I discovered sailing about 3 months ago, and I'm totally hooked 

In the past 3 months I've been sailing with my wife and some friends on their boat, a First Class 8 called "Buzaranha". Got started with nice, calm sailing in the late summer, and recently "graduated" to 25Kts gusts of the freezing wind we've been getting here... what a rush!  

Now I just want to learn, learn, learn... by doing, of course!


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

pmoreira said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I discovered sailing about 3 months ago, and I'm totally hooked
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Pmoreira,

You can learn a lot on Sailnet and have fun also. There is a guy from your country on here that goes by the name Giulietta. What ever you do don't post your photo or he will have fun with it.

What do you mean "freezing wind" in Portugal? Good luck sailing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Moreira,

bem vindo a bordo,

estes gajos aqui sao uns porreiracos...se queres andar a vela aparece em Cascais...ha mais um que vou levar em breve, e se quiseres podes vir tambem. Procura o veleiro Giulietta em Cascais


----------



## pmoreira (Nov 29, 2008)

Giulietta,

Obrigado pelo convite! 
Pelo que já vi por aqui, é um barco lindo. Um dia desses aceito, porque os donos do Buzaranha nem sempre estão por cá...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Moreira, escreve 10 posts para poderes receber menssagens PM..

assim podes-me ligar

Alex


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet. As denby pointed out you don't want to send that photo, even to a fellow countryman.


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Moreira.
Vais aprender muito aqui neste forum. Podes começar pelos vídeos do Giulietta que são muito bons.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh no, not another one. 

Seriously, welcome aboard.


----------



## pmoreira (Nov 29, 2008)

Já estive a devorar os videos, que já me deram algumas ideias para experimentar na próxima saida que fizer... e algumas que teriam sido úteis na última saida para amansar o barco um bocadinho...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm I'm beginning to think Giu is recruiting. hahaha.


Just kidding, Welcome Aboard pmoreira.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

They have a secret code theyre talking about you guys right in front of you ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. Welcome aboard and dont listen to giu...he'll brainwash you


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the asylum *


----------

